# Comparaison Parallels Virtualbox



## ajullien (4 Février 2010)

Bonjour! 

je veux installer Windows sur mon MacBoockPro en machine virtuelle. Je voulais acheter la dernière version de Parallels mais le service info me renvoye sur le free Virtualbox.

Les performances sont-elles comparables? VirtualBox est-il plus ou moins facile d'installation par rapport à Parallels? Efficace, rapide...? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## pulsaracat (4 Février 2010)

jette un coup d'il ici

perso, j'utitlise virtualbox, car vu le besoin que j'ai de windoze, j'avais pas envie d'acheter //.
Par contre du point de vue pratique, // est mieux, il se fait oublier completement...


----------



## chafpa (4 Février 2010)

ajullien a dit:


> Les performances sont-elles comparables? VirtualBox est-il plus ou moins facile d'installation par rapport à Parallels? Efficace, rapide...?


Le mieux est de tester Parallels et/ou WMare Fusion puisque VirtualBox est gratuit.

Tu as 30 jours pour te faire une idée par toi-même avec les applis que tu veux utiliser en plus des avis du forum bien sûr


----------



## ajullien (4 Février 2010)

ok. Merci. Effectivement c une bonne idée de tester les versions gratuites, en espérant qu'il ne faut pas 1 semaine pour l'installation de chaque!


----------



## chafpa (4 Février 2010)

WMare Fusion 3, que je suis en train d'essayer, mets une petite demi-heure mais en prenant Windows déjà installé sur Bootcamp


----------



## omni (4 Février 2010)

très sincèrement j'ai testé les 3 solutions. Les Deux payantes sont effectivement mieux intégrées, mais franchement j'utilise VB et je n'ai aucun soucis, même avec des applications très pro (logiciel de compta publique, logiciel de cadastre&#8230. Donc mine de rien : VB est une solution qui fonctionne bien, simple d'installation (je ne suis pas informaticien) et régulièrement mise à jour.


----------



## tsss (5 Février 2010)

ajullien a dit:


> ok. Merci. Effectivement c une bonne idée de tester les versions gratuites, en espérant qu'il ne faut pas 1 semaine pour l'installation de chaque!



Une petite vidéo tuto sur Virtual Box.


----------

